# 921 Remote Code for ADVENT Television????



## Mark S.

Does anyone know of a working 921 remote code for an ADVENT 27" HD television?

I just switched to the 942 as my primary receiver and put my 921 on an ADVENT 27" in another room. Problem is, I can't seem to come up with a remote code that will work on the TV. I also tried the generic scan method and was unable to come up with anything. 

The remotes for my 721 and 501 will operate the volume and power for this television with remote codes compatible with a Phillips TV but not the remote for the 921. Am I doing something wrong or is something to do with the type of remote or frequency?  

Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mark S.

Apparently nobody else has been successful in getting the 921 remote to work with this TV.

Oh Well..... :nono2:


----------



## StevenD

Have you tried it on another TV or VCR? Maybe the IR transmitter on the 921 remote has crapped out.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I have an Advent tv too and I called Dish techs a year ago when I first got it and they said that they don't have the code for Advent tv programmed into the remote. By chance which code do you use for the Phillips tv , that actually worked with the dish remote to control the Advent tv? I would love it if I didn't have to use 2 remote controls to watch tv in the back bedroom.


----------

